# My new very mean Irritans piranha - pic's



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi....

This is My new very mean Irritans piranha - pic's



















http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=181196


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice!!!!!

I want 1...

Thought they werent exporting out of Venezuela?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking fish,Congrats on the new family members and wish ya the best of luck with them!!!I like how Irritans look overall as is, and was wondering how hard were they to obtain?????


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guyz...


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice!


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

khmerboiRED said:


> nice!


Thanks...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

piranha9 said:


> Hi....
> 
> This is My new very mean Irritans piranha - pic's
> 
> ...


Do you have more pics of this piranha you can post.


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

ANDONI said:


> Do you have more pics of this piranha you can post.


I will take more pic's and post them soon...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a sweet looking fish!


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> That's a sweet looking fish!


Thanks...


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats! That is a nice looking P!!


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kentucky Hillbillie said:


> Congrats! That is a nice looking P!!


Thanks...


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice lookin P!! Where at in Michigan are you located? I'm in grand rapids...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

cool, i've never seen one of those in person.


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

cusccrstud21 said:


> Nice lookin P!! Where at in Michigan are you located? I'm in grand rapids...


Thanks...I live in west bloomfield ,MI, i have a 5" Black Diamond Piranha for sale 100$ if you know anybody who's intersted.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Post more pics of your fish if you can please.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very nice looking P


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I would like to see some better pics.


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

ANDONI said:


> I would like to see some better pics.


I will post more pic's today...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, i would love to have an Irritans









Excellent fish, congrats man


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

The New Irritans Pic's ,As I Promised
Pic's Date : March , 26 , 2009


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> thats a very nice looking P


Thanks...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks awesome man.


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

gtc said:


> Looks awesome man.


thank you...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I think you might have a Marginatus? I really can't tell with the pics.


----------

